# Help I don't know what to do



## Soft_puppy (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been with myhusband going on 6 years now and I just don't know what to do I am so lost he hardly wants to be near me kiss me have sex with me I am very vocal with him and ask him if it is me he is just not attracted to any more he says no he is just tired or doesn't feel like it and even when we do it seems like a chore for him we sit on seperate sides of the couch and show no effection what so ever he says he shows it threw doing stuff for me like making supper for me but I need the effection to I have told him this but it never seems to happen i dont' know what I should do I am going crazy and I am scared my eyes are starting to wonder and I can't allow that to happen and don't want that to happen please some one tell me what I should do


----------



## danl (Nov 14, 2009)

talk to him, tell him your needs, buy him a book, do anything to teach him what needs to be done for u or u will end up like me and my wife, on our way to divorce. let him know how u truely feel with your words.


----------



## Soft_puppy (Nov 17, 2009)

I have


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

you have to find other outlets to take care of your happiness. your h isnt going to change, especially with the current approach. i used to buy my H books, ask him to talk about, try different things, etc. all that happened is he got resentful and i got resentful. 

so now i am working on other areas of my life and i dont talk about affection at all with my H. i go to counseling, read books, go to school, and im working on my social life. 

i dont like my current situation with my H but the difference is im not miserable.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Soft_puppy-
It's probably not you. See this thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/4561-difference-between-men-women-who-go-off-sex.html


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you gained weight during the last 6 years? Has he?


----------

